# Second Aquascape Attempt-Watercolor Memories



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, looks amazing.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

Amazing scape and artistry. I am impressed.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I'm not sure I would've done the hydrocotyle for the leafs, but I really like the scape as a whole.

Also, you painted that background yourself? That's sick man, it looks amazing! And I love how its not the standard black background but actually like, a custom background for the tank.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow! I'm saving a picture of this! The led sun is genius too!


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah, although I didn't follow any conventional rules of scaping, I did try for harmony and not try to force anything. The hydrocotyle was selected because I needed something with a broader type leaf because it is in the foreground, and could also grow out of the tank without looking ratty. (It grows fast, but it is versatile)

Mosses wouldn't work because I don't like the "Whoville" look.
There is CO2, and we haven't had much luck with mosses or subwassertang with CO2 in the past. The hydrocotyle shades under the tree-perfect for anubias, and the "grass" doesn't grow well under the tire-like a real tire swing. I gave the hydrocotyle a haircut before photos, so it needs to grow out a little, and not look so topiary.

The whole "putting thicker/taller/broader leaves in the background" theory was completely ignored. The "painting" way gives the illusion of more depth. (When painting landscapes, thicker is in da foreground)

Background is a cheap thick piece of foam display board, painted with my fingers, sponge paintbrush, and sea sponge. I added clear packing tape to the edges so water won't drip inside and rot it.

Guppies were chosen because they are "old fashioned" to me, and they like open space to peacock. At night (lights out), they all flock to the tree to roost like birds, lol. 

No cory cats, loaches, mystery snails, or bottom dwellers, at least until the carpet grows in fully.

The substrate in the foreground is not "ruler straight", but hilly. Another rule broken, but to me looks more natural.

Still got some tweaking to do, but it has only been since late Feb, early March.

It may not be for everybody, but sometimes it's just fun to ignore the rules and do your own thang, using what you have laying around. Besides the lights (DarkCobra wanted to play and upgrade), the most expensive thing in the tank that had to be purchased purely for the scape was the tire-$5.99, for 2.

-Stef*


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Very cool, and I like the tire swing!


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

What a great idea! So charming.


----------



## KatherineL (Nov 8, 2013)

I love it! The broad maple like leaves, the fence, and how the watercolors really accent those guppies. Its a refreshing original look that really captures that countryside charm. 

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Truly a work or art! You definitely have a keen eye. Every element is on point, IMO. I really like it! Bookmarked!

You should take some professional pictures and enter it into the IAPLC (The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2014) just for the heck of it! If it's not too late. Who knows!?

The "misty morning" pic reminds me of what's going on in my hometown of San Diego 8'(
Not saying that the picture is bad, it just looks like a brush fire in a field. But I like your idea better! 8')


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Amazing! I've thought about doing some type of landscape ever since I saw Oliver Knott's "cow" aquascape. I was thinking along the lines of an old west image of wild horses on the plains. Yours is so much better - you've nailed it with that truly original scape!


----------



## Potsie (May 14, 2014)

Inspirational....always cool to see someone create something that's truly unique.


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

Very cool. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Tyrone said:


> The "misty morning" pic reminds me of what's going on in my hometown of San Diego 8'(
> Not saying that the picture is bad, it just looks like a brush fire in a field. But I like your idea better! 8')


OMG, I am so sorry. You know, after I posted that pic, I turned to DarkCobra and said, "It's either a beautiful misty morning, or a bad morning in CA" jokingly.
(also a volcano erupting in the distance)
We took quite a few photos, and will try to post a gentler shot, and alternate angles. Wanted it peaceful, not a natural disaster. Although, I could put a toy boat or matchbox car in the tree, and it would look like "after the hurricane" 

-Stef*


----------



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

You want to be careful of that tire, stagnant water in there will be a breeding ground for mosquitoes.

Seriously, nice tank.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Art by Stef* said:


> OMG, I am so sorry. You know, after I posted that pic, I turned to DarkCobra and said, "It's either a beautiful misty morning, or a bad morning in CA" jokingly.
> (also a volcano erupting in the distance)
> We took quite a few photos, and will try to post a gentler shot, and alternate angles. Wanted it peaceful, not a natural disaster. Although, I could put a toy boat or matchbox car in the tree, and it would look like "after the hurricane"
> 
> -Stef*


Don't be sorry! Either way you look at it, it's still pleasing to the eye! 



Steve002 said:


> You want to be careful of that tire, stagnant water in there will be a breeding ground for mosquitoes.
> 
> Seriously, nice tank.


:hihi: I see what you did there, that's funny!

The guppies'll take care o that!


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Tyrone said:


> Don't be sorry! Either way you look at it, it's still pleasing to the eye!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That IS funny! Nope, no skeeters here, or spraying for skeeters.
I get in a panic whenever they come around with da skeeter trucks.
It can't be healthy for streams and waterways.
The only pollutant in this tank is the occasional cat/ferret/human hair.

 Stef*


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Very nicely done and out of the box, give me some great ideas for children's themed tanks.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

KatherineL said:


> I love it! The broad maple like leaves, the fence, and how the watercolors really accent those guppies. Its a refreshing original look that really captures that countryside charm.
> 
> Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


Yes it does.


----------



## dbw27 (May 19, 2014)

That scape is positively gorgeous. You have inspired me. How long did it take you?

dbw


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

dbw27 said:


> That scape is positively gorgeous. You have inspired me. How long did it take you?
> 
> dbw


Thank you! Was in my head for a while, and I was sketching it like some bizarre reenactment of Close Encounters of the Third kind of the Devil's Tower for days.
The actual scape took a couple hours. The time consuming part was the month I had to grow and harvest the hair grasses, and plugging them in the tank.

The background was 15 mins tops-but that is my forte.
Secret is to layer your lightest colors first-in this case yellow-so when the "sun" is applied, that color will bleed through. Also, it will be less brilliant and darker when put on the back of the tank, so go lighter than you want.

I have NO CLUE what the wood is. I know what it isn't, and it was water logged in the swamp. I'm thinking a piece of Live Oak? Anyhoo, since it was going to be mounted on lava rock, sinking wasn't a concern, but to sterilize, baked it in the oven for a day on 175 degrees F.

Darkcobra and I went to the train/car hobby shop, and got the tire and pieces of styrene plastic to make the fence. He glued the fence together with solvent welder. Took about an hour.

Filled the nylon footie things with pea gravel instead of wasting expensive substrate.

The LED fixture uses a mix of cool/neutral/warm white and royal blue Crees, controlled by a custom MCU with radio control, and 4x Meanwell drivers - one for each color channel.. It's supplemented by dual 6500K high-CRI T8 fluorescents.

The male guppies are easy keepers, and hand picked from various breeding tanks. (Unlike the piggy girl counter-parts.) I never had any problems with them being aggressive with each other, but have to be careful if using a power-head or vigorous water changes so their glorious tails won't get split ends.

Besides regular routine upkeep, the only work I do on it is occasional grass trim (still needs to grow in fully) and hydrocoytle (leaf) trim. It can grow REALLY quick, but being at the top of the tank and growing OUT of the tank, makes trimming easy. Sometimes the blyxa gets too bushy, and I separate and put in other tanks. It's only planted in the front, so again, easy-peasy.

-Stef*


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi! Any updates to this wonderful scape?


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

love the scape just one thing that i would have changed is i would have put dwarf hairgrass and trimmed it very short to look like a more country side look to it, but other than that this is one amazing scape, so simple but yet so creative!


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 18, 2012)

That's seriously cool!


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I feel as though the tree needs something carved into it. Initials, heart, or something to give it that extra feel. Amazing work.


----------



## jsarrow (Jun 10, 2008)

That's is the wackiest, coolest scape I've seen in a long time!


----------



## annyann (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh my gosh you did a great job on this scape! I wish I could paint a back ground like that. I feel like it must be a very peaceful tank to set and look at.


----------

